
Concrete blocks that once protected Britain - rmason
https://www.bbc.com/news/in-pictures-46348917
======
mjlee
There was some discussion of this a couple of days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18842202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18842202)

------
ajbetteridge
Absolutely fascinating, I never knew these existed, thank you.

